# The age difference between your father/mother and you



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Another way to put it: how old was your father when you were born? Although I'm more interested in the male part of the couple, you can reply with any kind of family you think of (like two mothers, single mother/father, early divorce and monoparental upbringing...).

We take 42 years between my father and I.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

My grandfather was born in 1872, my father in 1911 and I was born in 1949.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mine was 30. My sister came first, and they had to spend two years taming her before I came to make sure I had a chance.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

My father was 56 when I was born. Who said life ends after 50? :devil:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Both parents were 29. I was the second (and final) child, my brother was born 7 years earlier.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Dad was 41, Mum was 39. I never asked either of them if I was unplanned bearing in mind how old they were heh heh… It was a bit weird having two older siblings who were virtually a whole generation older than I was.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It's easy for me to answer. My father and mother were born on exactly the same date in the same year. They were 30 going on 31 when I was born, and had three children already, as they married when aged twenty. They went on to have two more children, the last - my youngest brother - being born on the day after my father/mother turned 37. 

Mum would have liked even more children. When we asked her, though, she would never say which of us six were 'planned' and which took her by surprise. Wise woman. :kiss:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

My parents are 1 year apart. My dad was born in 1963, my mom in 1964. They were 28 and 27 when they married, 30 and 29 when my sister was born, and 33 and 32 when I was born in 1996.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Dad was 41, Mum was 39. I never asked either of them if I was unplanned bearing in mind how old they were heh heh… It was a bit weird having two older siblings who were virtually a whole generation older than I was.


I have a long-lost half-brother who is around 30 years older than I am. I think he lives in Poland now. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My father was 44 and my mother was 34 when I was born.


I was 36 when my son was born (wife 34).


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

My father was 22, my mother was 20 when I was born. I'm now in my early fifties, they're in their early seventies. I think we'll all end up in an old folks together. 

I'm the first born, but both of my parents are the youngest siblings in their family. I think my Grandfather was 33 when my father was born.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

My father was born in 1947, my mother in 1952 and myself in 1974.


----------

